# Debian Webserver und Windows Fileserver



## The Garfieldius (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Folgendes Problem quält mich gerade:

Auf einem alten Rechner habe ich Debian Etch installiert, gemeinsam mit Apache2 und PHP 5 - alles über apt-get, nur die offiziellen Debian Repositories wurden genutzt. Die Vhosts erstellt, mit einem Document Root, das auf einem Windows Server 2003 liegt, und mit "_mount -t cifs //serverip/FREIGABE /serverdatafolder_" eingebunden wurde.

Den Dateien und Ordnern in den Vhosts habe ich_ www-data_ als Gruppe und User zugewiesen.

Soweit funktioniert auch alles sehr schön. Die Datein werden aufgerufen, abgearbeitet und das Ergebnis erscheint im Browser. Auch der Zugriff auf unzip und andere Programme über exec() funktioniert einwandfrei.

Probleme gibts beim erstellen von Ordnern und Dateien, denn ein "_mkdir('Ordnername');_" erstellt den Ordner anstandslos, allerdings mit _root _als Inhaber. Alle weiteren Operationen mit diesem Ordner, oder einer erstellten Datei, enden mit einem "_Permission Denied_" error, da in der Apache - Konfiguration ja 

_User www-data
Group www-data_

steht.

Als kompletter Linux - Neuling steh ich dem Problem relativ hilflos gegenüber und Frage daher wie ich PHP / Apache dazu bringen kann, die neuen Sachen, mit den richtigen Berechtigungen versehen, zu erstellen.


----------



## The Garfieldius (19. Juni 2007)

Weiß hier wirklich niemand woran das liegt?

Habe schon herumgegoogelt und ein paar Leute gefragt. Dabei sind zumindest ein paar Hinweise gekommen:

Auf Windows ebenfalls den www-data Benutzer und die Gruppe anlegen
-> Nutzt nichts

Apache mit Root als Benutzer starten:
-> verweigert von Debian

Das waren die einzigen beiden Ideen, die irgendwie logisch klingen. Den Rest erspar ich euch lieber.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine kleine Vermutung, oder eine Idee, wo man nachschauen kann?


----------

